# any one in here have SEA HORSES



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

any one have them and are they tight?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no but I want one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i'd bet the things are extremely fragile, far as water parameters and tankmates go


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ive had some including da dwarf ones. Those only get like 1 inch full grown. They're hardier then all the others and breed easilly. I ordered some online a while ago and they were really neat and easy to take care of. I ordered about a dozen and got extras and eventually ended up with over 40 babies within a month. If any of you are interested. I can try and look up the site for you again to order. They're cheap, like 60 bux for a bunch of them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

betcha the more aggressive saltwaters like triggers think horses are high-grade pretzel snacks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> betcha the more aggressive saltwaters like triggers think horses are high-grade pretzel snacks


 Lmao


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i'd bet the things are extremely fragile, far as water parameters and tankmates go


 good luck... :sad:


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

dumb question, but are there any freshwater sea horses?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well technically, if you threw a pony into a lake... its your call


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well technically, if you threw a pony into a lake... its your call


 well that is fucked up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jimbo said:


> dumb question, but are there any freshwater sea horses?


 no


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pcrose said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > well technically, if you threw a pony into a lake... its your call
> ...


 well metaforiclly (i cant spell) hes right


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lame


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I agree! damn ponies


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ponies must die







can we throw em into acid lake??, me mate has 2 sea horses in a 70litre tank, there kool, he just keeps it really clean, if you got the equipment and stuff i say go ahead and get some


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

check out the dwarf seahorses http://www.divegallery.com/seahorse_page8.htm These guys are tough and can survive under harsher conditions than regular seahorses. You can even keep them in a fish bowl. If you wanna get into seahorses, I recommend these guys. Their scientific name is Hippocampus zosterae. Run a search for them on google and you'll find lots of info. There isnt a real species of freshwater seahorse. Ive seen freshwater pipefish sold as "freshwater seahorse". They're the closest you're gonna get. There was rumor about a possible species of freshwater ones in Viet Nam but its been proven false. IF you can find freshwater pipefish, they're actually much more active then seahorse although they dont look as good. Give it a shot.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have 2 in a 20 gallon and they are very delicate, i know of a lot of people who have lost them due to poor water quality


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I have 2 in a 20 gallon and they are very delicate, i know of a lot of people who have lost them due to poor water quality


 muahahaha, damn I'm psychic


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 in a 20 gallon and they are very delicate, i know of a lot of people who have lost them due to poor water quality
> ...


 You mispelled it P45.. you meant Psychotic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

jimbo said:


> dumb question, but are there any freshwater sea horses?


 you can get freshwater pipefish which are like streched out seahorses - you might even be able to get freshwater seahorses, but I never heard of them, and they would be *VERY* rare


----------

